

To play Diablo 3 you need to be online all the time - zeratul
http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2011/08/04/blizzard-vp-surprised-over-fan-reaction-to-diablo-3-online-requirements/

======
zeratul
Same thing here: [http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Diablo-PC-Gaming-action-
rpg...](http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Diablo-PC-Gaming-action-rpg-
battle.net-Robert-Bridenbecker,13187.html)

